# Vapour Mountain has a new look and also exciting new products



## Oupa (5/6/15)

Soooo, its been a while since we have posted something here. A lot has happened and we are ready to share it with all of you.

As you can see we have reworked our logo to give it a fresh modern look. Changes will be made to our website soon! Tell us what you think...

*************​
We would also like to introduce you to our very special new oak aged juice, VM4 Special Reserve.





"Another first from Vapour Mountain, a master crafted wood aged juice made right here in South Africa.

Vapour Mountain's top seller has been given the 5 star Oak aging treatment. This batch was matured in American Oak. Just the right amount of time to impart the woody and earthy aromas you expect to find in a good whiskey, as well as tone down the sweetness of our standard VM4. The tobacco flavour is also slightly more pronounced than in our standard VM4. Indulge in this fine juice while sipping on your favourite whiskey, brandy or fine red wine!"

*************​
Then we have 2 more brand new juices on our website.

This first one is called XXX. This is the VapeCon 2015 Winning juice and we are very proud of this achievement!





"XXX is a perfectly balanced fruit vape, with berries, litchi and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape... underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness!

A new breed of e-Liquid!"


The second juice is Dark Orange.




"A brand new flavour from the Vapour Mountain stable. This delectable treat makes for the perfect after dinner vape. Zesty orange finished with hints of chocolate and vanilla. Reminds of an old British favourite, Terry’s Chocolate Orange."

*************​Then we also have LOTS of Vapour Mountain branded apparel. We have caps, beanies, scarfs, t-shirts and very cool hoodies that will go up on the website soon, so keep a look out.

Click the link below to grab some of our brand new award winning juices right now!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/new/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Ashley A (5/6/15)

Mmmm, yum! Looks tasty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/6/15)

Professional.authentic and premium comes to mind. Great new look

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Looks awesome VM!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Love the new look. Well done. Cannot wait to try the new jooses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

So do the normal flavours still come as normal or also in glass bottles?


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/15)

O O Oh! lekkker! Cant wait to try these new jooses!  The Dark Orange sounds soooo good 

Love the new logo @Oupa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

The VM4 Special Reserve label looks and suits the style of flavour 100%, very well designed - BTW this is an awesome juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (5/6/15)

Oupa said:


> View attachment 28737
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great stuff and the new VM4 is great!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (5/6/15)

Awesome @Oupa !The VM4 oak aged is the bomb! Love it a lot! This will be on my rotation for sure. You just kick ass!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (5/6/15)

Only the Special reserve in glass. We will also change to either HDPE or PET bottles with child proof caps soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Oupa said:


> Only the Special reserve in glass. We will also change to either HDPE or PET bottles with child proof caps soon.



Cool cool. No bother, its just glass is great for us DIY fans, to use again... Plastic gets binned.
I will just have to get some Reserve then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (5/6/15)

Just one question the barrels that u use, has it had any whisky or brandy in it before ? As since u guys are in Cape town do u think using a barrel that had say KWV brandy or the like in it will make a huge impact on the flavour ?


----------



## Twisper (5/6/15)

Special reserve will definately be my next order.....love the VM4, it is my ADV.


----------



## TylerD (5/6/15)

Just remember. The sweetness is gone and the tobacco and wood is shining to the max!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

Ooooooh! Chocolate Orange!!! 

Thank You @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daveza (5/6/15)

Orange and chocolate - just going to have to try a few barrels of that !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Well done @Oupa 

The new branding looks absolutely fantastic and the Special Reserve VM4 is out of this world amazing 

Looking forward to trying the other new ones - XXX was great as a taster, and would love to put an entire bottle through the Reo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daveza (5/6/15)

Any chance of a VM electric blanket ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/6/15)

Congrats on the new look and juices @Oupa
It looks great 

Wishing you and Chrystel all the best!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (15/6/15)

Balsak said:


> Just one question the barrels that u use, has it had any whisky or brandy in it before ? As since u guys are in Cape town do u think using a barrel that had say KWV brandy or the like in it will make a huge impact on the flavour ?



We use new american oak, litely toasted as used for whiskey. So there was no brandy or whiskey in the barrel before.

The other way to do it would be to use used brandy or whiskey barrels to impart a different type of flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

@Oupa the VM Cap and Scarf was used all weekend while fishing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa the VM Cap and Scarf was used all weekend while fishing!



I saw the VM cap on the boat in your latest Robs Ramblings!
Lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa the VM Cap and Scarf was used all weekend while fishing!



Hawkeye Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (16/6/15)

Well done to @Oupa and the VM team!

Looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

I can tell you guys that the Dark Orange is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/6/15)

@Oupa when is the branded clothing going to be loaded on the site?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Tristan (17/6/15)

@Oupa, congrats on taking VM to the next level. The new look and blends are awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/6/15)

New look and logo is awesome @Oupa 
Well done!
One of the Quality Street flavors is chocolate and orange and I love the taste of it so I would love to try the Dark Orange.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

